
Bike Sharing- the new - jaya-yellowant
https://blog.yellowant.com/bike-sharing-the-new-age-of-transportation-102d0bc053ee
======
andyidsinga
regarding the piles of bikes in the trash: does anyone know how much it would
be to ship a container full of those to north America?

